# Anfängering vs. Muskelaufbau/Kondition



## Julesb (29. April 2013)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

in den nächsten Tagen erhalte ich mein erstes eigenes Mountainbike. Dabei war ich bisher der Flachlandfahr-Verfechter 

Nun möchte ich zu meinem normalen Training speziell Muskelaufbau/Konditionstraining fürs Fahrradfahren einschieben und weiß nicht so genau, wie ich was am besten trainiere und wollte mich bei Euch nach Tipps und Tricks erkundigen.

Sonst spiele ich Tennis, gehe schwimmen, quäle den Crosstrainer und mache etwas Rückenfitness.

Fürs Fahrradfahren reicht das aber leider nicht, da irgendwann die Oberschenkel nicht mehr mitmachen - so meine Erfahrung von den letzten zwei Touren mit einem geliehenen Bike.

Was meint Ihr?

Liebe Grüße Jules


----------



## Stobbelhopser (29. April 2013)

Es kommt immer drauf an wie ernst man die Sache nimmt. 
Von jetzt auf gleich gehts halt leider nicht. 
Ich hab so angefangen das ich gefahren bin solang es Spaß gemacht hat. Hier und da auch mal etwas quälen und der Rest kommt ganz alleine. 
Ich möchte allerdings auch keine Rennen oder ähnliches fahren.

Gruß 
Stobbelhopser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (29. April 2013)

Ruhig bleiben, ist ja nur ein Hobby 

Schau dass dein Rad richtig für dich eingestellt ist, und dein Sattel gut zu deinem Popo passt. Zur Not mal einige Modelle probefahren (länger!), evtl. bei einem Specialized oder SQlab Händler mal die Sitzknochen vermessen lassen und Probesättel versuchen zu bekommen.

Dann bei der Gruppe, mit der du fährst, schauen dass sie dich nicht überfordern. Macht ja keinen Spaß, nur hinterherzuhecheln. Zur Not die Touren so planen dass es Notausstiege gibt. Mit dem Kopf durch die Wand bringt nichts. 
Ordentlich futtern zwischendurch, wenn du einmal leergefahren bist machts keinen Spaß mehr...

Wenn das alles passt immer wieder radeln gehen, die Kondition kommt mit der Zeit von allein. 
Behalt auf jeden Fall die Rückenaktivitäten bei, das lassen Radler oft schleifen. Und dann kannst du zwischendurch auf Touren etwas spielen - an Rampen mal aus dem Sattel gehen und ordentlich reintreten, auch wenn die Beine dann etwas brennen. Mal schneller treten als dein Gefühl dir sagt, und mal langsamer und stärker treten. Damit erweiterst du deinen Wohlfühlbereich.

Und such dir Leute, von denen du dir bergab was abschauen kannst, das macht den großen Spaß


----------



## Julesb (29. April 2013)

Hallo Ihr!

Danke  Okay, da scheint meint Ergeiz wieder zu übertreiben 

Ich will einfach und ab und mal auf den Berg und wieder runter. 
Keine Rennen oder ähnliches fahren.

Das Bike wurde heute versendet... mal schauen wann es die erste Tour auf den Berg gibt.


----------



## Schnitte (29. April 2013)

fahren fahren fahren
das beste TRaining  super wenn du als Ergänzung noch Rückentraining mahst und andere sportarten 

und vorallem: niemals den spaß verlieren


----------



## NiBi8519 (29. April 2013)

Also ich bin letztes Jahr jeden Tagt nach der Arbeit meine übliche Strecke gefahren. 

Durfte mich aber auch erst gar nicht erst setzen sonst hätte ich mir über den Anstieg der anfangs kommt zu viele Gedanken gemacht.

Naja jedenfalls hat man nach kurzer Zeit schon gemerkt das man was macht, auch wenn es vlt nur kleine Erfolge waren.

Habs aber auch wieder schleifen lassen und muss mal langsam wieder starten.

Viel Erfolg und vor allem ganz viel Spaß beim biken


----------



## HiFi XS (29. April 2013)

Ich kann Krafttraining fÃ¼r Mtbing aus eigenen Erfahrung empfehlen. Bevor ich jemals auf ein Mountainbike gestiegen bin, habe ich vorher ein Paar Jahren Kraftsport als Hobby betrieben (nicht wildes, nur einfaches Muskelaufbau). Das hat mir aber, als ich angefangen habe touren zu fahren, unheimlich geholfen. Ich bin von Type her nicht besonders muskulÃ¶s. Ich finde, mit Krafttraining/Fitnesstraining bin ich viel besser ausgerÃ¼stet. Manche Frauen und MÃ¤nner sind von Natur aus besser ausgestattet fÃ¼r diesen Sportart. Ich gehÃ¶re nicht dazu und profitiere sehr wohl vom Muskeltraining. AuÃerdem schult Krafttraining die einzelne Muskeln und Muskelgruppen - du lernst, die Muskeln gezielter zu kontrollieren und einzusetzen â ein wichtiger Plus.FÃ¼r Mountainbiking brauchst Du Muskeln am ganzen KÃ¶rper: Arme, Beine, RÃ¼cken, Bauch. Alles. Krafttraining und insbesondere Kraftausdauertraining steigern auch die allgemeine Kondition und Ausdauer.


----------



## simply-out (30. April 2013)

Das meiste kann ich unterstützen...
Wichtig ist wirklich:
- gut eingestelltes Rad - lass das von jemandem Manchen, der "wirklich" Ahnung hat... Ein falsch eingestelltes Rad kann Dir Energie klauen und vor allem langfristig zu Problemen führen.
- langsam, stetig steigern... Lass Dich von der Gruppe, mit der Du fährst nicht unter Druck setzen. Sag vorher an, dass Du noch nicht so lange dabei bist...Mach DEIN Ding! Der Körper spricht mit Dir - höre einfach zu... 
- Ich habe (weil ich kein Fan von Fitnessstudios bin - ich bin lieber draussen unterwegs) gute Erfahrung mit TABATA gemacht (google mal danach... das ist ganz einfach und sehr effektiv!) http://www.fitnessmagnet.com/Training/TabataWorkout.aspx 
- Zur Fahrtechnik... ich empfehle IMMER ein Fahrtechnik-Training zu buchen. Das Hilft beim rauf- und runterfahren und Du lernst Dein Rad richtig gut kennen und nutzen... Du sollst ja nicht nur Passagierin runter sein, sondern die steuernde Pilotin.

Viele Freude beim Auspacken, der ersten und allen weiteren Touren!


----------

